# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Linux >  ứng dụng những cách này, không cần cấm thì dạy thêm cũng hết đất sống

## vtnn2017a@

*(GDVN) - giả tỉ chỉ cấm dạy thêm, học thêm mà ngành giáo dục không đưa ra được những biện pháp khác hữu hiệu hơn thì lệnh cấm ấy cũng khó thực thi một cách hiệu lực.*

========> Tìm hiểu thêm về gia sư:  gia sư lớp 1

*ngoài ra, không ít ý kiến cho rằng, chẳng hề cứ cấm đoán là giải quyết được vấn đề. Vậy lí do nào khiến cho việc dạy thêm, học thêm chưa chấm dứt?

 hôm nay, trong bài đăng này, thầy cô giáo Phan Tuyết chỉ ra cỗi nguồn đó. Tòa soạn trân trọng giới thiệu cùng độc giả.* 

 Cấm giáo viên dạy thêm nhưng vẫn cho phép các trọng tâm dạy thêm thì tình trạng học sinh học thêm tràn lan vẫn sẽ diễn ra như thường ngày.

 Khi đó, số lượng học sinh đổ về trung tâm quá đông nên học phí bởi vậy cũng sẽ được nâng lên. gia sư bị cấm dạy thêm nhưng không ai cấm họ kèm thêm cho học sinh.

 bởi vậy, bố mẹ học sinh phải chi trả 1 khoản tiền học phí cao hơn thường nhật mới thuê được cô giáo kèm riêng cho con mình.




[center !important]_Sau lệnh cấm dạy thêm thì người thiệt thòi vẫn là học sinh và Phụ huynh (Ảnh: cand.com.vn)_[/center !important]


Vậy là sau lệnh cấm, người chịu thiệt thòi nhiều nhất vẫn là học sinh và gia đình của các em.

 Với sĩ số trường học của tôi và mọi người hiện giờ, gần 50 học sinh/lớp ở cả bậc trung học phổ thông và trung học cơ sở.

 Nhà nước cần đầu cơ cho Giáo dục 1 khoản ngân sách để chi trả cho giáo viên khi được cắt cử dạy phụ đạo học trò yếu, tẩm bổ học sinh chuyên nghiệp trong giảng đường mà không thu phí của bố mẹ các em học trò học sinh.

 Tuyệt đối không cho phép các trung tâm mở các lớp học thêm cho học sinh ở cả ba bậc học.

 làm được điều này, kiên cố chẳng còn người nào muốn cho con đi học thêm nữa.

*Nguồn: Tổng hợp trên mạng*

----------

